# Short Block? Yamaha 70 2 Stroke



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive bought 2 outboards off eBay in the past 6 years f50 yamaha & evinrude etec. Got computer print out prior to purchase. Both were take offs. 0 hrs on f50. 45 hrs on etec Both prices negotiated. Fed ex truck delivery. Less than 24 hrs to my dealer of choice . Both had warranty in place installed by my local mechanic Had each computer downloads perform locally as well. No problems yet.... 2013 & 2014 outboards


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

https://www.hydrotecmarine.com/yamaha-rebuild-program/



Just posing this as an option. When my '02 Yamaha 70 gives up, I will have HydroTec rebuild it.


----------

